# Mon retour d'expérience sur le Hackintosh



## edenpulse (9 Décembre 2014)

J'ai écris un article qui peut intéresser certaines personnes de ce forum. 
J'ai tenté l'aventure hackintosh, donc installer OSX sur du matériel classique de PC. 
Mon retour d'expérience est disponible ici pour ceux que ça intéresse !

L'article ici

Bonne lecture !


----------



## RubenF (9 Décembre 2014)

Retour très intéressant ! Merci à toi


----------



## Leplouc (10 Décembre 2014)

Merci pour le retour.


----------



## Maxoubx (10 Décembre 2014)

Merci pour ce retour. après avoir été comme toi dans cette envie d'Hackintosh pour diverses raisons etc .. je suis revenu à uniquement des "vrai" Mac.


----------



## RubenF (10 Décembre 2014)

Pour ma part j'ai toujours été attiré par les Hackintosh, mais bon vu que mon MacBook Pro est assez puissant je m'en sers comme station fixe et portable..


----------



## edenpulse (16 Décembre 2014)

maxbordeaux a dit:


> Merci pour ce retour. après avoir été comme toi dans cette envie d'Hackintosh pour diverses raisons etc .. je suis revenu à uniquement des "vrai" Mac.



Quelle est la raison de ce revirement au final?


----------



## Maxoubx (23 Décembre 2014)

Pour plusieurs raisons mais principalement :

L'encombrement de ma tour, et les divers cables ainsi que accessoires. 

Mais surtout les mise à jours ... J'aime bien avoir les dernières nouveautés donc avoir les dernières maj. 
Avec un Hackintosh on ne sait jamais si ça va passer, si un pilote va sauter ou pas, on fait des clones des sauvegardes etc et je trouve que c'est une perte de temps.

De plus j'avais quelque soucis avec une stabilité lors de l'encodage vidéo et également des soucis avec les services Apple comme iMessage. Je pense que maintenant avec Yosemite et continuité ça doit être pire.

J'ai également décider de passer moins de temps à bidouiller, utiliser mon Ordinateur directement sans soucis et consacrer se temps à autres choses


----------



## bompi (23 Décembre 2014)

C'est sans doute pour cela qu'Apple ne se préoccupe vraiment plus de la question des _hackintoshes_. C'est trop d'enquiquinements pour l'utilisateur donc ça restera très confidentiel.


----------



## Jack Dell (26 Décembre 2014)

bonjour,
je viens de tenter également l'expérience car j'avais un Powermac G5 devenu obsolète et je ne pouvais pas me résoudre à le jeter!
Donc après quelques recherches, j'ai tenté l'installation avec les instructions facile à suivre du site Tonymacx86 et le couple Unibeast/Multibeast. Le tout est de bien choisir son modèle de Carte Mère, et peut-être ne pas prendre le tout dernier modèle. J'ai d'abord eu une Gigabyte Z97M D3H sur laquelle je n'arrivais pas à installer de façon fiable OSX. je l'ai échangé contre une Z87M D3H et là tout est devenu plus facile.
Ensuite pour la découverte, j'ai utilisé la technique Ozmosis, qui permet, après avoir flashé le Bios avec un Bios adapté à la Carte Mère, d'installer directement OSX sans rien d'autre.
Parfois il faut ré-injecter les drivers pour le son et l'ethernet à l'aide de Multibeast, mais rien de compliqué et uniquement à l'installation.
L'ordi tourne donc 24/24 et fonctionne quasi parfaitement; seul iMessage et FaceTime ne fonctionnent pas. Je ne m'y suit pas attardé, bien qu'il existe des méthodes pour régler le problème, car je ne les utilise plus.
J'ai fait la mise à jour vers 10.10.1 comme sur un vrai Mac..
Conseil: se documenter sur les différentes méthodes avant de se lancer, se munir de clé usb et disques ou SSD pour les différents tests. Un système par disque. Bien faire attention au formatage des clés.

pour ceux que cela intéresse voici quelques sites utiles:

http://www.hackintosh-montreal.com
des Tutos et videos en français ( québécois) et un installer récemment mis au point très simple et efficace: Yosemite-HD.

http://www.tonymacx86.com/home.php
incontournable avec les outils simples Unibeast/Multibeast

http://www.hackintosh-forum.de
la bible des Bios flashés pour Ozmosis. Faut chercher celui de sa Carte Mère...

http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/forum/95-français/
Section française du forum réputé

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=384685&st=0
chez les collègues Macbidouille un post nouvellement ouvert sur Ozmosis


----------

